
Show HN: Gaxun – “Web 1.0” idea and comment sharing site - gaxun
https://www.gaxun.net/
======
gaxun
Gaxun is a low-tech return to a simpler web, where pages are simple and
content is all that matters. No cookies, no tracking, fully inclusive.

So far, the site has only generated two emails. I'd love to get some more
messages so I can respond and post new things on the site.

Show HNs are for trying things out -- no signup form here! To try out this
site, you just need to send an email. Your interactive experience will start
there.

I'd love advice on how I can change the text, tone, or display of the site to
make this more interesting.

